# Under £10 power watt meter



## jedjack (Dec 28, 2013)

Just ebay search it and you will find one for under £10 and a simple red and black wire DIY fit.

Once fitted you can see exactly what your batteries are doing and how much capacity you have used or gained dependant on how you wire it .

Once seen for yourself it would stop you taking in all the ridiculous speculation on here about battery faults, capacities and to be honest drivel that is written about them.

I recently read you can draw 200a from a pair of 95 AH batteries for 30 minutes :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Please lets have some reality as the some of the information on here is just plain simple wrong and misleading.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You are free to correct it 

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

should your comments be correct, then perhaps you are in error, if qualified, for not making sure that the correct facts were made and explained. This is what a forum is for. As well as the drivel. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

hi jedjack
As posted "you can correct it".
I don't remember anyone saying you can draw those figures you quote. Can you do the search and find the post to let us know. Unfortunately nonsubscribers often make claims they can not substantiate.
p-c


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Jedjack

it must be very difficuly being right all the time. Not everybody is an expert.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah...thanks for that...only one post left under this user name and you have still had no bites yet!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

S/he's referring to listerdiesel's post this morning:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1684857.html#1684857

Theoretically, it depends on the batteries' discharge rate and Peukert's constant ;-)

Dave


----------



## jedjack (Dec 28, 2013)

Bullies !

Its a tenner , fit it and see for yourselves and then thank me.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

jedjack said:


> Just ebay search it and you will find one for under £10 and a simple red and black wire DIY fit.
> 
> Once fitted you can see exactly what your batteries are doing and how much capacity you have used or gained dependant on how you wire it .
> 
> ...


It's just not fair that we are not all blessed with your superior intelligence and ability.

Man with two brains (Jed&Jack)You are an inspiration to the rest of us.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hooray
That's five done.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This argument is above my pay grade :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jedjack said:


> Bullies !
> 
> Its a tenner , fit it and see for yourselves and then thank me.


MHF Subscription. It's a tenner (+ 1/4). Fit it and see for yourself and then thank me.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

I press the switch ...it works no problems , I press the switch ... it doesn't work .... I come on here someone explains why .....well worth the subsciption ....Phil


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

MHF subscription will save you considerably more than an e-bay meter which may or may not work for a while - MHF subscription will work for a whole year at a very reasonable price.......

This is the one that I was able to find......

Power Watt meter

But then you must *want *to learn and not know everything already - that concept is reserved for teenagers........ :lol:

Dave :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

" ...for teenagers..." and some teachers - my resident one at least; who when I walk towards the front-door answerphone invariably says "Press the button!", as though I had never done it before :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: 

I think she is still missing giving instructions to her sons, who both left home a decade and a half ago :wink:  

Geoff


----------

